# Anybody living in Meadows 9?



## Deb1976 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello

My family will be moving to Dubai in 8 weeks time, we are in the process of trying to decide which area of Meadows to rent a villa in.

We have noticed that you seem to get more for your money in Meadows 9 as opposed to Meadows 1/2.

Is there a reason for this? My husband will be working at JLT and my two year old will be starting Jebel Ali Nursery in September and I'm wondering if there is a problem with traffic in this particular area of Meadows 9?

We would love a pool in our villa but with a budget of around 260,000 AED this is just not possible in Meadows 1/2, but I see that Meadows 9 it could be possible for this price..

Any suggestions and information is much appreciated!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Meadows 9 is buried all the way in the back corner of Emirates Living, right opposite the pylons. I think it's the combination of the location and proximity to the pylons that makes it less desirable than the other Meadows.

There's more to Dubai than the Meadows, by the way. I also personally wouldn't want a pool while there's a toddler in the house. Most of the Meadows have community pools. 



Deb1976 said:


> Hello
> 
> My family will be moving to Dubai in 8 weeks time, we are in the process of trying to decide which area of Meadows to rent a villa in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deb1976 (Jan 29, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Meadows 9 is buried all the way in the back corner of Emirates Living, right opposite the pylons. I think it's the combination of the location and proximity to the pylons that makes it less desirable than the other Meadows.
> 
> There's more to Dubai than the Meadows, by the way. I also personally wouldn't want a pool while there's a toddler in the house. Most of the Meadows have community pools.


Thank you for your reply TallyHo.

Any suggestions on any other nice areas to check out? We have a month once we arrive in Dubai to find a suitable property.

Best regards


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Deb1976 said:


> Thank you for your reply TallyHo.
> 
> Any suggestions on any other nice areas to check out? We have a month once we arrive in Dubai to find a suitable property.
> 
> Best regards


a month is long enough to check out all areas of town. Virtually everyone has the 'one month' to sort out accommodation etc.

you are lucky that you already know where your child will be in school / nursery, which is a bigger headache than housing, and will probably keep you looking in that part of town.

i'll second the comment about pools and toddlers..
Community pools also tend to be bigger than private pools, and a private pool will cost you a lot to heat / cool etc.


----------



## Deb1976 (Jan 29, 2014)

vantage said:


> a month is long enough to check out all areas of town. Virtually everyone has the 'one month' to sort out accommodation etc.
> 
> you are lucky that you already know where your child will be in school / nursery, which is a bigger headache than housing, and will probably keep you looking in that part of town.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Vantage.

Point taken on the pool, I was hoping to actually install a gate that surrounded the pool should the owner allow us to do so. But thinking about it now I do agree a community pool is the better option.


----------

